

Oliver Stone on NSA Spying [video] - milesf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0U37hl0n9mY

======
bargl
I think this is one of the best addresses to this issue that I've seen so far.
He gives a concise history lesson and then a point on how to fix the issue. I
really hope this message reaches more people. I think that many people worry
too much about Snowden and not enough about the core issue.

